# Your opinion of Paul Mill's system?



## scfgabe (Dec 5, 2004)

I have been researching a dojo to join in my area (Utah), and I have found many excellent practitioners of American Kenpo.  Nearly all of them are associated with Paul Mill's AKKI group.  I am a beginner, so I would like to know what you think of Paul Mill's system?  

- Thanks


----------



## Blindside (Dec 5, 2004)

I am not a member of the AKKI (Paul Mills' association) but I had the opportunity to work out with many members of their group at one of their camps.  What do I think?  I think they hit hard and often with a nice flow between their motions.  I can't ask a whole lot more of any kenpo group.  I also like how they are integrating their weapon curricullum concurrently with the empty hand.

If I wasn't absolutely happy with my current instructor, I suspect I would be making the 80 mile trip to Evanston to study with some of their instructors.

Lamont


----------



## Rick Wade (Dec 5, 2004)

Nothing but the highest respect for Mr. Mills and His system of Kenpo.  Let me echo what was already said.  I had the pleasure of being Hit by Mr Josh Lannon and wow.  They really understand the system.  Overall they are not in it for the belts but the knowledge.  

V/R
Rick English


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 5, 2004)

I agree.  They have an excellent reputation in Utah and elsewhere.

 - Ceicei


----------



## scfgabe (Dec 5, 2004)

Thank you for your input.  It sounds like Paul Mill's organization is a respected group of Kenpoists.  I am also glad to hear that they are solid technical practitioners of the art, because that is really where the rubber hits the road.  You can show off your belt all day long, but at some point you have to SHOW your skills!  

Thanks again for your thoughts.

- Gabe


----------



## Les (Dec 6, 2004)

I have been with the AKKI since the outset, and I've never looked back.

It was a difficult decision for me, various people were promising me the moon and the stars to stay where I was, but the deciding factor was that I had to do what was best for my students, not just for me personally.

It would take me too long to list the benefits I have experienced since joining, but suffice to say I have never experienced such a warm and welcoming group of people.

I am lucky enough to know some of the AKKI instructors and students in Utah, and they are all very competent and friendly.

Les


----------



## TheEdge883 (Dec 8, 2004)

I have also been in the AKKI since April (probably the same school you're looking in to), and since I have joined I have had the best martial arts experiences in my life. The AKKI instructors are top notch, and it's not just them that proves it, it's their students. They move great, they hit hard and are extremely knowledgeable in their system. Message me if you have any questions about the schools around here


----------

